# Photoshop-7-Bug: Falsche Farben



## Verfemmnemmbemm (2. August 2004)

*Photoshop-7-Bug: Falsche Farben unter OSX*

Suchworte: falsche Farben Farbproblem Farbdarstellung Bug Fehler

Unter OSX habe ich ein krasses Photoshop-7-Farbproblem, das mit Sicherheit nicht auf das im System verwendete Monitorprofil und auch nicht auf die in Photoshop eingestellten Farben zurückzuführen ist.

Dieses Problem trat bisher bei jeder OSX-Installation auf, die ich gemacht habe.

Das Problem: Siehe beigefügtes Bild. Die Farben sind *krass* falsch. Ein eingestelltes RGB-Gelb (255,255,0) wird als RGB-Grün dargestellt. Änderung des Monitorprofils im System hilft nicht. Änderung der Farbeinstellungen per Preset oder per manueller Bastelei hilft auch nicht.

Wenn man "Sättigung der Monitorfarben verringern" einstellt, wirds etwas besser, aber um in einen fast-OK-Bereich zu gelangen, muss man die Sättigung ca. um 80% verringern.

Das Problem hatte ich mal bei einer OS10.2-Installation und konnte es "beheben", in dem ich Photoshop unter dem Benutzernamen verwendet habe, unter dem es auch installiert worden ist. Da wars mit der Multi-User-Fähigkeit von OSX also schon wieder vorbei.

Jetzt, unter einer frischen OS10.3-Installation, habe ich PS7 gleich mit dem User "root" installiert, aber das Farbproblem tritt immer noch auf, und zwar sowohl unter dem Standard-Anwender, den man bei der Installation automatisch miterstellt, als auch unter root.

Die eingebaute Update-Funktion bietet nur den SVG-Viewer als Neuheit an.

Mich wundert, dass darüber nichts im Forum zu finden ist, da der Fehler wie gesagt bisher *immer* aufgetreten ist.

Ich habe schon versucht, beim Starten von Photoshop Apfel+Shift+Alt (PC=Strg+Shift+Alt) zu drücken, wonach PS dann fragt, ob man die Voreinstellungen wirklich löschen will, was ich bestätigt habe. Hilft nicht.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. August 2004)

Guckst du hier, findest du glaube ich ähnliche Probleme / Lösungen..

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157675.html


----------



## Verfemmnemmbemm (3. August 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, ist der Fehler mit Sicherheit nicht auf das im System verwendete Monitorprofil und auch nicht auf die in Photoshop eingestellten Farben zurückzuführen.

Trotzdem habe ich mal auf der Iiyama-Homepage nachgeforscht. Dort steht explizit, dass für den HM903DT keine Treiber für OS9 oder OSX notwendig sind.

Unter OSX kann ich in den Monitoreinstellungen unter Farben verschiedene Profile wählen - interessanterweise ist eine Auswahl HM903DTA vorhanden, die aber auf den ersten Blick genauso aussieht, wie z.B. sRGB. Jedenfalls - egal, welches Profil ich wähle, das Problem bleibt das gleiche.


----------



## Verfemmnemmbemm (3. August 2004)

*Hat sich erledigt!*

Problem ist gelöst: Es lag am Monitorprofil.

Ich hatte beim Testen zwar verschiedene Monitorprofile in den Systemeinstellungen ausprobiert (keine Verbesserung), aber ich hatte Photoshop dafür dann nicht neu gestartet.

Habe jetzt sRGB eingestellt, Photoshop gestartet - läuft korrekt.

Das "HM903DTA "-Profil ist das für den Iiyama-Monitor eigentlich richtige Profil, es scheint aber kaputt zu sein. Würde mich interessieren, wo das herkommt, den installiert habe ich das nicht. Scheint fast so, als wäre es aus dem Monitor heruntergeladen worden, falls sowas geht (ist ein DSUB-Anschluss, von daher verwunderlich).


----------



## Clubkatze (3. August 2004)

Siehste ma!


----------

